# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Tìm phần mềm Artlantis 4 giành cho Windown 64Bits

## Winter Angle

có ái biết được link download hay là có phần mềm này thì up lên cho mình nhé,
artlantis 4 cài trên windown 64bits
đây là phần mềm render 3d các công trình nhà cửa ...

----------


## vip-yte

*trả lời: tìm phần mềm artlantis 4 giành cho windown 64bits*

mình tìm được link này:

[memdown]http://uploaded.net/file/s3c2qr2s/artlantis.win.rar[/memdown]

mình đã kiểm tra link và thấy link vẫn còn tốt.

----------

